

An Open Letter to Tim Cook and Apple's Security Team - jzdziarski
http://www.zdziarski.com/blog/?p=3853

======
valarauca1
Yes Apple treats security researchers bad, but this reads no different then
the thousands of video gamers bitching about how they don't credit for all the
bug testing, play testing, and game breaking they do in beta.

Then (and I was one of these people) use that experience to get sponsorships,
and make money by other channels. Much like the blog poster.

So why do we get to double dip but Apple Security Staff doesn't?

:.:.:

<not proper language>

If got shit on for a living (what I assume doing security research on Apple
products is similar too), and one day I wake up and decide I don't like being
covered in shit every day. Why would I blame the person shitting on me?

</not proper language>

I'd blame myself for buying into this horrible scheme. I've cleared made some
bad choices.

But then I'd go into denial, and write a long whining blog post.

